# The Rubber Band Box By MODWHEEL- Free for a short time



## David Donaldson (Nov 5, 2017)

Until the end of November MODWHEEL are giving away The Rubber Band Box. Another in the line of strange, one off instruments (the real and the virtual) made by the team at MODWHEEL. 
The Rubber Band Box is a 4 string cigar box with a pick up, that has been laid out chromatically for the virtual version. 6 Patches (Kontakt 5.6 or higher) of MODWHEEL magic for your employment.

To get yours go to
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 5, 2017)

And here's a bunch of videos to show you what it is capable of.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you Dave. Very easy free checkout for the grumpy crowd.


----------



## rnappi (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## emasters (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 6, 2017)

Amazing. Thanks.


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you, very cool!


----------



## rvb (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 6, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------



## gregh (Nov 6, 2017)

and another thanks from me too


----------



## Justus (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice one! Thanks!!


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 6, 2017)

My kind of Orchestra... thanks!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you! I really love it. 

Not in any way to complain, but it crashed my DAW (Sonar) twice and then repeatedly crashed Kontakt standalone. Is this just me or has anybody else had this problem? I'm using Windows 10. 

I'm just telling you so you hear about this bug (assuming there is a problem that goes beyond me) and fix it before the Rubber Band Box goes on sale.


----------



## composerguy78 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## graham (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Fleer (Nov 6, 2017)

Cheers!
By the way, love that video with the Biscuit Tin Guitar and the Bass Banjo Good Times.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you - Downloaded.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 6, 2017)

Great, thanks! Always fun to have you guys around, even if some folk don't quite get the Kiwi humour.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 6, 2017)

How many velocity layers?


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 6, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you! I really love it.
> 
> Not in any way to complain, but it crashed my DAW (Sonar) twice and then repeatedly crashed Kontakt standalone. Is this just me or has anybody else had this problem? I'm using Windows 10.
> 
> I'm just telling you so you hear about this bug (assuming there is a problem that goes beyond me) and fix it before the Rubber Band Box goes on sale.


There seems to be a bug in Kontakt 5.6 that makes patches that use tone machine a bit fragile. When using the tone machine patches (patches 3-6), let them fully load before playing or upgrade to Kontakt 5.7 where I believe they have fixed it. We initially made the instrument in 5.5 and only recently took it to 5.6
We thought it was a bit soon to release as a 5.7 instrument.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 6, 2017)

David Donaldson said:


> There seems to be a bug in Kontakt 5.6



*What ? A bug in Kontakt ! Impossible...*


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 6, 2017)

David Donaldson said:


> There seems to be a bug in Kontakt 5.6 that makes patches that use tone machine a bit fragile. When using the tone machine patches, let them fully load before playing or upgrade to Kontakt 5.7 where I believe they have fixed it. We initially made the instrument in 5.5 and only recently took it to 5.6
> We thought it was a bit soon to release as a 5.7 instrument.



Thank you, David. I had 5.7 and upgraded to 5.7.1, but I think the issue was I was too enthusiastic and didn't wait long enough for the patches to load. It works fine now! 

IMHO this is on an entirely other level than the Spitfire Rubber Band Box. They've got their work cut out for them if they're going to try to catch up. 8 round robins for 4 rubber bands! Yeah!


----------



## Quasar (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks. I'll pick this freebee up when I purchase The Lowdown (before the end of the month).

BTW, you guys make the most aesthetically compelling and absurdly thoughtful promo videos for sample libraries I've ever seen. Off the top of my head I can't think of a 2nd place that's even close.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 6, 2017)

Madness.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 6, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Thanks. I'll pick this freebee up when I purchase The Lowdown (before the end of the month).
> 
> BTW, you guys make the most aesthetically compelling and absurdly thoughtful promo videos for sample libraries I've ever seen. Off the top of my head I can't think of a 2nd place that's even close.



Thanks Quasar. Glad they are appreciated. After spending weeks doing the hard slog of recording, editing and laying up samples, making the videos becomes the fun part again. 
Although it is a real buzz when you finally put all the samples in place and get to hear what you have actually made. They do take on a life of their own.
By the way I'm pretty sure The Lowdown V2 won't disappoint.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 6, 2017)

wbacer said:


> How many velocity layers?


All the ones you need.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 6, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Cheers!
> By the way, love that video with the Biscuit Tin Guitar and the Bass Banjo Good Times.


The Bass Banjo is almost ready to go. Keep an ear to the ground.


----------



## rbowser (Nov 7, 2017)

!!! - Definitely the Best New Thing I've seen this morning. Thumbs up to the creators of The Rubber Band Box!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 7, 2017)

rbowser said:


> !!! - Definitely the Best New Thing I've seen this morning. Thumbs up to the creators of The Rubber Band Box!


Is this who I think it is?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 7, 2017)

I just love the videos you made)
Thank you for the currently free Rubber Band Box Instrument.


----------



## drumman (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for this great free instrument, but those Thrashing Marlin guys gave me nightmares!


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 7, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I just love the videos you made)
> Thank you for the currently free Rubber Band Box Instrument.


Thanks Thorsten. Here's another one for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 7, 2017)

drumman said:


> Thanks for this great free instrument, but those Thrashing Marlin guys gave me nightmares!


Yeah, very shifty eyed characters.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 7, 2017)

Modwheel, you keep rocking my world. I've just watched your Max Steingold C/T video transfixed to the very end. So much wonderful in one place. Thank you.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 7, 2017)

The sticks are from the Humdrum library in the last video?


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 7, 2017)

Robo Rivard said:


> The sticks are from the Humdrum library in the last video?


Yep, The videos labeled Coney island 1 and 2 just use The Rubber Band Box. The others have some other MODWHEEL instrument additions such as HUMDRUM, Angklung and The Lowdown


----------



## catsass (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the cool lib!
As a young one, I was one hell of a rubber band cigar box slinger. I also played a mean archery bow.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2017)

David Donaldson said:


> Thanks Thorsten. Here's another one for your viewing pleasure.



I just love those videos you released recently.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 12, 2017)

David Donaldson said:


> The Bass Banjo is almost ready to go. Keep an ear to the ground.



Wow, really, really fucking good. I've fallen down a rabbit hole exploring of Thrashing Marlin videos, and have become a fan. Devo-ish maybe, not in an imitative sense, but in the spirit of creatively playing with music genres and challenging the stereotypes and expectations associated with them... Most definitely 21st century art.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 12, 2017)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 13, 2017)

I just got this this morning thinking it might be a gimmicky thing, surely those demo's couldn't come from a rubber band box? But, wow, it is really good! Easy, creative. What a great gift! Immediately went back to the site to get Perc+ Redux. And that Biscuit Tin Guitar also seems very nice. Glad to have discovered this.


----------



## David Donaldson (Jul 22, 2018)

When we first released RUBBER BAND BOX some people had an issue with the 4 patches that used Kontakt's Tone Machine function. This was caused by a bug in Kontakt 5.6.6 that we were unaware of, which NI fixed in Kontakt 5.7.3 but not everyone wanted to do that upgrade, so we've finally found some time to go back and re-jig those patches, which now should be a lot more stable. It's still a 5.6.6 release and as a gesture of goodwill, we've once again made it available as a free download until the end of July.
If you aren't having any issues there is no reason to update. If you are, or didn't get it the first time around, then we suggest you follow the link and download RUBBER BAND BOX before we start charging for it in August.
We haven't changed any patch names, or samples, so the new download can just replace the previous version without causing any issues for old sessions.
If you need a reminder of what an awesome instrument this is, watch the videos earlier in this thread.
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


----------



## HBen (Jul 22, 2018)

Great offer, thank you, downloaded.


----------



## David Donaldson (Jul 30, 2018)

Last day today to get the Rubber Band Box for free. It will cost $15.00 from tomorrow, which will still be a bargain.

And because not enough people have watched this piece of musical and cinematic brilliance, which has nothing to do with the Rubber Band Box, here's a track and vid we made a few years ago, (when we were still clean cut) which features the real Biscuit Tin guitar, before we turned into a MODWHEEL virtual instrument.


----------

